# Like Every Single Track?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Name an album that you like every. single. track. 
Name the artist, too.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Leftoverture by the band Kansas. I love every song and it goes great from start to finish. It's like a way of accepting that your journey is over and the future is whatever you make of it. Beautiful.


* *


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hot Fuss (The Killers)


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

The Strokes "Room on Fire" (there might be a song or two that doesn't click immediately on Is This It, but nonetheless it's still the better album [that I like more]! I can say though, that I like all the songs on RoF a lot. Basically right away.)


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Stadium Arcadium : Jupiter.
Red hot Chilly peppers

The day I learned stop giving a shit and love the MSI
Mindless self indulgence

System of a down 
System of a down

Americana
Offspring


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

every album by the doors
stevie ray vaughn 1st album
beatles white album
the who -tommy
holst's- the planets
jimi hendrix- valleys of neptune
janis joplin- pearl


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> every album by the doors
> stevie ray vaughn 1st album
> beatles white album
> the who -tommy
> ...


Haven't heard this one. Going to go listen to it tonight.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

with water said:


> Haven't heard this one. Going to go listen to it tonight.



sunshine of your love
red house are outstanding
it was his follow up to electric ladyland
and was not released til about 8 y/a


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> sunshine of your love
> red house are outstanding
> it was his follow up to electric ladyland
> and was not released til about 8 y/a


Actually, I will listen to it later. I got distracted by Miles Davis. 

I wonder what type Hendrix is though.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

*Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, The Smashing Pumpkins
*Both discs: _dawn to dusk_ and _twilight to starlight_

It makes me think about my own life and other people's lives, who have been involved with me.
It's an emotional journey, connected to adolescence memories and adulthood depression for me.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

with water said:


> Actually, I will listen to it later. I got distracted by Miles Davis.
> 
> I wonder what type Hendrix is though.


he is a introvert
irl he was extremely shy and quiet
once he was on stage with guitar in hand he came alive
morrison was the same, early on in the door's career while performing he would have his back turned towards the audience


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> he is a introvert
> irl he was extremely shy and quiet
> once he was on stage with guitar in hand he came alive
> morrison was the same, early on in the door's career while performing he would have his back turned towards the audience


Boo. I only respect ISTP musicians :^)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

hendrix is ISFP
morrison INFP
according to a quick google search


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Haruka Shimotsuki - "Canoue II ~Saihate no tou~".
Boards of Canada - "Geogaddi" and "Music has the right to children."
Yung Lean - Unknown death 2002 (semi-ironically).
Autechre - "Tri Repetae" and "Exai".


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Garbage - 'Strange Little Birds'*


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

How about _Have One On Me_ by Joanna Newsom. That bish made a two hour long triple album with no filler songs... a few tracks on the third disc may not impress at first listen but they're great, just less immediate and more subtle. I really can't think of anything about that album that's bad or even mediocre. I've probably listened to it over a hundred times because I'm a manly man who listens to manly music about birds and countesses and shit.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Vinniebob said:


> beatles white album


Even Revolution 9? :shocked:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Conditions by The Temper Trap
High Violet by The National
Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floydd
2112 by Rush
Monster by R.E.M.
Heaven or Las Vegas by Cocteau Twins
I Say, I Say, I Say by Erasure
In Through the Out Door by Led Zeppilin
Don Quixote by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

James Blunt:

Back to Bedlam
All the Lost Souls

I have a list of my favorite bands and solo artists on my computer somewhere: 3 points for each song on my personal A list (I love completely), 2 points for each song on my personal B list (I really like), and 1 point for each song on my personal C list (I don't mind every once in a while).

If I'm remembering the numbers correctly, Murray Gold is my favorite with 45 points, Within Temptation is an extremely close second at 42 points, and We Are the Fallen plus Ben Moody-era Evanescence (which I consider to be the same band, and which I consider to be a different band than post-Moody Evanescence) combined is a distant third with 18 points.

And yet I would not want to listen to any of these artists' albums front to back because they have a lot of songs that I don't like in addition to the songs that I love.

James Blunt is not on my points list of "Favorite Artists" because none of his songs would be on my personal A list, but "Back to Bedlam" and "All The Lost Souls" are the only albums that I can think of where every single song would be on either my B list or my C list.

If I had to attend a concert for an artist, I would pick James Blunt over Within Temptation any day of the week.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hybrid Theory (Linkin Park)
The Peace of Wild things (Paper Route)


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Death Grips - Death Grips, Exmilitary, Government Plates, Steroids
clipping. - midcity (found their stuff just recently)
Arch Matheos - Sympathetic Resonance
Fates Warning - Awaken the Guardian
Lana del Rey - Ultraviolence, Honeymoon, Born to die (so far)
Kaoru Akimoto - Cologne
Com Truise - In Decay, Wave 1
Bongripper - Miserable, Hate Ashbury
Sunn O)))


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I tend to like shorter albums that fit on one record LP.  

https://fortjuniper.bandcamp.com/album/in-the-alleyway
I love this one, it's an obscurity, but it's mixed by the lead Dinosaur Jr. guy....doesn't sound a thing like Dinosaur, but it's lush pop that's a bit pessimistic. Yet, utterly beautiful with cool instrumental tracks fit in between. It also has a track with the singer from Fountains of Wayne singing lead. 

Dag Nasty - Wig Out at Denkos, transition from more D.C. hardcore self affirmative anthems (Can I Say) to doubt and living with true faith(Wig Out at Denkos). A precursor to emo music that is also strong.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

swoon- silversun pickups
lorn-self confidence volume 3
10,000 days- tool
evanescence- fallen
morning view- incubus


----------



## rairi (Apr 19, 2017)

Tool - Lateralus
Pearl Jam - Ten
Weezer - Blue Album
Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill
Nirvana - Nevermind
Silverchair - Frogstomp
Stone Temple Pilots - Core


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

In some ways, the white album is amazing because of such weird tracks hidden within it. So, perhaps, there's something majestic to double and triple albums.  Occasionally, you can come to really like them if you listen enough as well. For example, I think my favorite Sebadoh (one of my favorite bands) albums is Harmacy, which is fairly sprawling 90s album with a lot of filler/incomplete songs (runs about 50 min, just a tad over a classic length 30 to 43 minute LP), but it does work out really well with the different song-writers and selections of insturumentals and even an obscure hardcore cover that ends the album sung by the drummer (who doesn't often write songs). I don't know if Sebadoh has an album with ALL great tracks though solely. "Bake Sale" may come close or rather maybe "The Sebadoh"....


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

none. But Hybrid Theory(Linkin Park) comes close. Also, Get Rich or Die Tryin'(Fiddy).


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Neurotech - Infra vs Ultra


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Almost every single track
The Notwist - Neon Golden
Sufjan Stevens - Age of Adz


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Timeless by D.Unis
Nevermind by Nirvana
Music for the Jilted Generation by The Prodigy


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Brand New - entire discography but most recent, _Science Fiction._

All killer, no filler. Instant classic. Every song, love it.
Whole album has an awesome vibe and the lyrics are beyond brilliant. Beautiful.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Utada Hikaru - First Love
Crystal Kay - 637 -Always And Forever-
Craig David - Born to Do It
Wu Tang Clan - Enter The Wu-Tang Clan
Years and Years - Communion
TLC - Ooooohhh On the TLC Tip
Lil Kim - Hard Core
Coldplay - Parachutes
Kano - Made In The Manor
The Streets - Original Pirate Material


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Who - Who's Next
The Who - Quadrophenia
Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
Nirvana - Nevermind
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Doobie Brothers - The Captain and Me
Doobie Brothers - Toulouse Street
Boston - Boston
Santana - Abraxas
Beatles - Rubber Soul
Bob Seger - Night Moves
George Benson - Breezin'
Eric Clapton - Slowhand
Tom Petty - Damn the Torpedoes
CSNY - Deja Vu
Billy Joel - 52nd Street
Billy Joel - The Stranger
The Cars - The Cars
Cat Stevens - Tea for the Tillerman
Chickenfoot - Chickenfoot
Sammy Haggar - Standing Hampton
Diana Krall - The Girl in the Other Room
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Donald Fagan - The Nightfly
John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown band - Eddie & The Cruisers
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II
Steve Winwood - Back in the High Life
Yes - Fragile
Pearl Jam - Ten
The Doors - Morrison Hotel
The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

Serenity - Fallen Sanctuary


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

- The first three Scar Symmetry albums.

- _Individual Thought Patterns_ and _Symbolic_ by Death.

- _Slania_ by Eluveitie.

- _The Blackening_ by Machine Head.

- _Master of Puppets_ by Metallica.

- _Dawn of the 5th Era_ by Mors Principium Est.

- _This Godless Endeavor_ by Nevermore.

- _Oceanborn_ by Nightwish.

- _For Aeons Past_ by Solution .45.

- _Widow's Weeds_ and _World of Glass_ by Tristania.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

If movie soundtracks count then the soundtrack of Inception and Dunkirk by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

The last three Tool albums (Aenima, Lateralus, 10,000 days). 

Primus: Frizzle Fry

Band of Horses: Cease to Begin

Meshuggah: I (if you know the album you'll get the joke).

The Matrix soundtrack: various artists.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob Dylan- Blood On The Tracks

Rolling Stones- Their Satanic Magesties Request

Tom Waits- Closing Time

Syd Barrett- Barrett

Pink Floyd - Meddle, Atom Heart Mother, Ummagumma, Obscured by Clouds, More...)

Duran Duran- Rio

The Clean - Boodle Boodle Boodle

U2- War

Joy Division- Unknown Pleasures 

Daft Punk- Homework

Soundtrack from Run Lola Run

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours 

The Cars 1978


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

*Jeff Buckley* - _Grace_
*Thieves Like Us* - _Again and Again_
*SHINee* - _1 of 1_
*Wednesday Campanella* - _Superman_
*Beyonce* - _4_
*SOAD *- _Hypnotize/Mesmerize _
*Hitomitoi* - _The Memory Hotel_
*Radiohead* -_ In Rainbows_
*Francoiz Bruet* - _A L'aveuglette_
*NIN* - _The Fragile_
*of Montreal* - _Hissing Fauna..._
*Kanye* - _Yeezus_
*Emilie Simone* - _Vegetal_
*Goldfrapp* - _Felt Mountain_
*Komeda* - _The Genius of Komeda_
*Royksopp* - _Melody AM_ 
*Rikki* - _Mitsu_
*Hans Zimmer *- _Inception_ soundtrack
*Yoko Kanno* - _Cowboy Bebop_ [but really, damn-near everything]


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Pavement's Brighten the Corners
Built to Spill's Perfect from Now On


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm Wide Awake It's Morning - Bright Eyes






Third Eye Blind (self titled album)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL46954DDE64D1E2F0


Daisy - Brand New
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDOeUYAgvGDYnfYW9eP2IwYSFWiKxRdz-


201 - The Black Skirts
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOTfshN27P39uKPRc9Ma1NOZ6sDaouN9H

Some Boots - Karate





22 - Hyukoh (and the rest of his discography)








Not really "albums" but yeah:
Kim Hyunsik's entire discography lol (this is just a collection of his greatest hits someone put together but yeah)






Yuuki Ozaki's demos
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyGHsIB9EwfOZcq0_WZ944SFEwFxEtNqS



hmmmm that's all I can think of right now. that'll have to do!


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

_Blackout_ by Steffany Gretzinger


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

poco a poco said:


> Daisy - Brand New
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDOeUYAgvGDYnfYW9eP2IwYSFWiKxRdz-


I love Daisy, but I'd never put it above Deja Entendu and The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me. 
In A Jar prob has one of my favorite Brand New lyrics, though.

_We live in the jar and think the lid's the sky
You're hoping for a savior on your cross outside
Stars are just a million little fireflies
The sun is just a hole. What is the light outside?_


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I love Daisy, but I'd never put it above Deja Entendu and The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me.
> In A Jar prob has one of my favorite Brand New lyrics, though.
> 
> _We live in the jar and think the lid's the sky
> ...


I know it feels taboo to have it as a fave ...ooops!! :blushed: But it was the first of their albums I actually sat down and listened to all the way through, so I kinda got used to the progression of the songs on it. Whereas, with their other albums, I have definite favorites and other songs I always skip over bc I listened to them sporadically.
With Daisy, I enjoy all the songs enough to listen through, but none of them are my absolute favorites by Brand New. Although, Sink is high up there for me.
& I love the idea behind the album because all the songs sound really muffled and rough
Hard to rank albums that all have great songs though ^^;; &Limousine from The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me is my favorite Brand New song by far.

In A Jar always gives me chills... I like the build up in intensity it has paired with the lyrics.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I would post more but I can't stop listening to that second one. ;-)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

Horehound -The Dead Weather
Sea of Cowards - The Dead Weather
Swoon - Silversun Pickups
White Water White Bloom - Sea Wolf
Only by the Night - Kings of Leon..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Ultraviolence by Lana Del Rey


* *















Twin Peaks Fire Walk with Me Soundtrack - Composed by Angelo Badalamenti 


* *















Little Earthquakes by Tori Amos


* *


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

There's lots! My favourite is U2's Achtung Baby.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

Siamese Dream by The Smashing Pumpkins
Dookie by Green Day
Nimrod by Green Day
Future Perfect by Autolux
Thirteen Tales from Urban Bohemia by The Dandy Warhols
Garbage by Garbage
To Where You Are by The High Violets
There is Nothing Left to Lose by Foo Fighters
MTV Unplugged by Nirvana


----------



## Llort (Aug 21, 2018)

One of the Boys. Katy Perry.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Got a new pair of headphones a few days ago, and going over - to rediscover - music collection. I've always loved +90% of this album, and everything sounds even better now: the instruments are properly _mapped_. <3


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

My favourite road album:


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Not his best album (still another year away until the Rise and Fall) but I like every track on Hunky Dory by Bowie. He is still in his Dylan wannabe phase with a Velvet Underground influence.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Not that guy said:


> Not his best album (still another year away until the Rise and Fall) but I like every track on Hunky Dory by Bowie. He is still in his Dylan wannabe phase with a Velvet Underground influence.
> 
> View attachment 809801
> View attachment 809803


"Heroes" is my favorite Bowie album, I love his experimental Berlin trilogy with Brian Eno
However, Hunky Dory and the Rise and Fall are golden as well


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

More of the great stuff

























(1) PJ Harvey - Stories From the City, Stories From the Sea
(2) PJ Harvey - Is This Desire?
(3) Björk - Homogenic


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Aiwass said:


> "Heroes" is my favorite Bowie album, I love his experimental Berlin trilogy with Brian Eno
> However, Hunky Dory and the Rise and Fall are golden as well


Agreed the Berlin Triptet is brilliant. Dismissed by fans and critics when it came out. Other musicians loved it. Many bands went on to build their sound around a track or two. Bowie defined much of the 80's and early 90's with these three albums released in the late 70's. Interestingly the albums were so experimental and inaccessible on purpose. Bowie still owed his shady manager and ex-wife money from future work. So he made the work unprofitable but brilliant.


----------

